# Largemouth Bass W my Rhom



## Badrad1532 (Apr 15, 2006)

Been together for 2 weeks .Staying Around each other, eating with each other. I have a Constant Rate of atleast 50 guppies in the 55 gallon. So they can each eat without maybe eating each other.


----------



## smb (Jun 1, 2003)

How big is the bass? What temp is the tank?


----------



## Badrad1532 (Apr 15, 2006)

Bass is 5" water is 82


----------



## smb (Jun 1, 2003)

Badrad1532 said:


> Bass is 5" water is 82


yea, sorry. If I wouldn't have been an idiot and read the whole subject I would have known. My bad.

Bass grow pretty quickly and eat a ton in that temp. How much are you feeding?

Not asking to debate or see if you're doing it wrong etc. but am curious.


----------



## LouDiB (May 22, 2006)

shouldn't you lower the temp like 6 degrees to keep from agression


----------



## Badrad1532 (Apr 15, 2006)

Probably Should


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Not a good idea... eventually s... will happen...







!


----------



## robert b (Nov 1, 2005)

eventualy the rhom will kill the bass


----------



## NickNick (Apr 18, 2006)

Thats cool keep us posted on what happens


----------



## bigJohnson (Jun 5, 2006)

Even if you keep the rhom well fed im sure he will eat it eventually


----------



## Badrad1532 (Apr 15, 2006)

If he gets eaten he gets eaten. I Just figure as cool while it lasts and a Dinner I dont have to buy


----------



## werdna (Mar 15, 2005)

pics dude!!!!!!


----------



## Badrad1532 (Apr 15, 2006)

My camera Is with my Girlfriend in Alabama, Till monday.


----------



## JustinRice (Feb 24, 2005)

Sounds cool.... Ya i would defintly like to see some pics when possible...

Good Luck

-Justin


----------



## kirch24 (Apr 14, 2006)

yes pics!


----------



## oscar119 (Nov 26, 2005)

bobbie said:


> eventualy the rhom will kill the bass


Unless he keeps them well fed til the bass gets huge, then it might be a different story. Either way I think he's an idiot but just me I guess..


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

GT45FD3S said:


> eventualy the rhom will kill the bass


Unless he keeps them well fed til the bass gets huge, then it might be a different story. Either way I think he's an idiot but just me I guess..
[/quote]







..........im sorry to say but if that bass grows larger,that rhom is toast
i dont think this guy has seen a bass in action


----------



## smb (Jun 1, 2003)

bobbie said:


> eventualy the rhom will kill the bass


Not with the growth speed of the 2. Bass are generally much more aggressive than piranhas when it comes to eating and a lmb has a mouth that can fit a 13-15" fish in it.

I don't see this happening well either way but don't think the p is going to win this one. If it were a smb I think the bass would win in most instances because other than a green sunfish, they are the most aggro fish I've seen.


----------



## mason dixon (Jun 5, 2006)

********* said:


> eventualy the rhom will kill the bass


Not with the growth speed of the 2. Bass are generally much more aggressive than piranhas when it comes to eating and a lmb has a mouth that can fit a 13-15" fish in it.

I don't see this happening well either way but don't think the p is going to win this one. If it were a smb I think the bass would win in most instances because other than a green sunfish, they are the most aggro fish I've seen.
[/quote]
bass are pusies and u think a bass can eat a 15 inch p.. lmao . lmao. lmao i had a 6 inch pike cichlid pushing around a 12 inch bass.. bass are the most overated lamest fish ever. all those fishing shows about lame bass. i can catch bass all day long. why dont these so called pros go after hard to catch fish and fish that actually taste good.. bass are a nucience in my op.. let the snakeheads take the bass place. they say if u catch a sh or a gobie to discard of it.. bullshlt discard of bass


----------



## Badrad1532 (Apr 15, 2006)

Hey I know more about bass then many people. I intended it to be food unless it does survive. GT45FT3S Youre an Idiot. I have had many bass in a outdoor pond For a while, I have seen them in action and I understand the feeding. If it does get to be 8 or so inches it will go into lake erie.

Rhoms for sale. 65.00 pick up only- Cleveland area- 44095


----------



## mason dixon (Jun 5, 2006)

Badrad1532 said:


> Hey I know more about bass then many people. I intended it to be food unless it does survive. GT45FT3S Youre an Idiot. I have had many bass in a outdoor pond For a while, I have seen them in action and I understand the feeding. If it does get to be 8 or so inches it will go into lake erie.
> 
> Rhoms for sale. 65.00 pick up only- Cleveland area- 44095


 before u throw it in lake erie put a bottle rocket in its mouth then throw it back..


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

mason dixon said:


> eventualy the rhom will kill the bass


Not with the growth speed of the 2. Bass are generally much more aggressive than piranhas when it comes to eating and a lmb has a mouth that can fit a 13-15" fish in it.

I don't see this happening well either way but don't think the p is going to win this one. If it were a smb I think the bass would win in most instances because other than a green sunfish, they are the most aggro fish I've seen.
[/quote]
bass are pusies and u think a bass can eat a 15 inch p.. lmao . lmao. lmao i had a 6 inch pike cichlid pushing around a 12 inch bass.. bass are the most overated lamest fish ever. all those fishing shows about lame bass. i can catch bass all day long. why dont these so called pros go after hard to catch fish and fish that actually taste good.. bass are a nucience in my op.. let the snakeheads take the bass place. they say if u catch a sh or a gobie to discard of it.. bullshlt discard of bass
[/quote]
are you completely out to lunch, you have no idea what you are talking about, your just an example of how people underrate bass..ive caught bass on sunfish and stuff, id like to see a 6" cichlid pike take on a bass, im sure your C.pike lasted long as bass food

do some research guy.


----------



## Badrad1532 (Apr 15, 2006)

I am just sayin I bought him as food. Before anyone says why would you feed a bass they are not fish you feed, they are cool and yada yada yada, Talk to the guy who fed a kitten to his P's


----------



## mason dixon (Jun 5, 2006)

fishingformusky said:


> eventualy the rhom will kill the bass


Not with the growth speed of the 2. Bass are generally much more aggressive than piranhas when it comes to eating and a lmb has a mouth that can fit a 13-15" fish in it.

I don't see this happening well either way but don't think the p is going to win this one. If it were a smb I think the bass would win in most instances because other than a green sunfish, they are the most aggro fish I've seen.
[/quote]
bass are pusies and u think a bass can eat a 15 inch p.. lmao . lmao. lmao i had a 6 inch pike cichlid pushing around a 12 inch bass.. bass are the most overated lamest fish ever. all those fishing shows about lame bass. i can catch bass all day long. why dont these so called pros go after hard to catch fish and fish that actually taste good.. bass are a nucience in my op.. let the snakeheads take the bass place. they say if u catch a sh or a gobie to discard of it.. bullshlt discard of bass
[/quote]
are you completely out to lunch, you have no idea what you are talking about, your just an example of how people underrate bass..ive caught bass on sunfish and stuff, id like to see a 6" cichlid pike take on a bass, im sure your C.pike lasted long as bass food

do some research guy.
[/quote]
why do i need to do research u dumb faggg. i live by lake erie and catch them all day . yea u catch them on sunfish but not a 15 inch sunfish u fukface.... ive got a 24 foot searay and fish all the time so dont even think u know for a second about native fish more then me. and yes that bass was scared to death of a pike cichlid.. ill tell u what i may or may not put my hand in the same tank with a 15 inch rhom. prolly not.. but ill put my arm in a tank and punch a 20 inch bass in the face.


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

mason dixon said:


> eventualy the rhom will kill the bass


Not with the growth speed of the 2. Bass are generally much more aggressive than piranhas when it comes to eating and a lmb has a mouth that can fit a 13-15" fish in it.

I don't see this happening well either way but don't think the p is going to win this one. If it were a smb I think the bass would win in most instances because other than a green sunfish, they are the most aggro fish I've seen.
[/quote]
bass are pusies and u think a bass can eat a 15 inch p.. lmao . lmao. lmao i had a 6 inch pike cichlid pushing around a 12 inch bass.. bass are the most overated lamest fish ever. all those fishing shows about lame bass. i can catch bass all day long. why dont these so called pros go after hard to catch fish and fish that actually taste good.. bass are a nucience in my op.. let the snakeheads take the bass place. they say if u catch a sh or a gobie to discard of it.. bullshlt discard of bass
[/quote]
are you completely out to lunch, you have no idea what you are talking about, your just an example of how people underrate bass..ive caught bass on sunfish and stuff, id like to see a 6" cichlid pike take on a bass, im sure your C.pike lasted long as bass food

do some research guy.
[/quote]
why do i need to do research u dumb faggg. i live by lake erie and catch them all day . yea u catch them on sunfish but not a 15 inch sunfish u fukface.... ive got a 24 foot searay and fish all the time so dont even think u know for a second about native fish more then me. and yes that bass was scared to death of a pike cichlid.. ill tell u what i may or may not put my hand in the same tank with a 15 inch rhom. prolly not.. but ill put my arm in a tank and punch a 20 inch bass in the face.
[/quote]

To speak so lowly of native fish shows how little you understand about nature. Kill off bass in favor of snakeheads? That is honestly the dumbest thing ive ever heard. You have a 24' searay so you know everything about native species now? Please. You sound like a 13 year old spouting off on the internet because no one in real life listens to you.


----------



## JustinRice (Feb 24, 2005)

Mods should







This thread...... I don't think its going anywhere...

-Justin


----------



## smb (Jun 1, 2003)

mason dixon said:


> eventualy the rhom will kill the bass


Not with the growth speed of the 2. Bass are generally much more aggressive than piranhas when it comes to eating and a lmb has a mouth that can fit a 13-15" fish in it.

I don't see this happening well either way but don't think the p is going to win this one. If it were a smb I think the bass would win in most instances because other than a green sunfish, they are the most aggro fish I've seen.
[/quote]
bass are pusies and u think a bass can eat a 15 inch p.. lmao . lmao. lmao i had a 6 inch pike cichlid pushing around a 12 inch bass.. bass are the most overated lamest fish ever. all those fishing shows about lame bass. i can catch bass all day long. why dont these so called pros go after hard to catch fish and fish that actually taste good.. bass are a nucience in my op.. let the snakeheads take the bass place. they say if u catch a sh or a gobie to discard of it.. bullshlt discard of bass
[/quote]

wow, you really are an ass. I feel bad that I tried to make you feel welcomed and stuck up for you when others were piling on after hearing you call other members these names in your posts.

I've owned many native species of fish. I know what I'm talking about when it comes to bluegills, sunfish and bass. I'm not an expert by any means but I can tell by your post that neither are you. You're rating this great scientific evidence upon one tank you've owned of fish, if you've really ownd it. I've had many to go on and I think a smallmouth bass and a L. cyanellus are two of the orneriest fish you can get.

Bass are "pussies" as you say when they are young. So are dovii and p's. When bass are larger they are anything but pussies. Yes, an adult female bass can most definitely consume a 13-15" fish in her mouth easily.

I really don't care what you think otherwise. I'm sure others have the same story to tell and others have differing ones. The only difference is, they don't act like a jerk like you are acting like.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

mason dixon said:


> eventualy the rhom will kill the bass


Not with the growth speed of the 2. Bass are generally much more aggressive than piranhas when it comes to eating and a lmb has a mouth that can fit a 13-15" fish in it.

I don't see this happening well either way but don't think the p is going to win this one. If it were a smb I think the bass would win in most instances because other than a green sunfish, they are the most aggro fish I've seen.
[/quote]
bass are pusies and u think a bass can eat a 15 inch p.. lmao . lmao. lmao i had a 6 inch pike cichlid pushing around a 12 inch bass.. bass are the most overated lamest fish ever. all those fishing shows about lame bass. i can catch bass all day long. why dont these so called pros go after hard to catch fish and fish that actually taste good.. bass are a nucience in my op.. let the snakeheads take the bass place. they say if u catch a sh or a gobie to discard of it.. bullshlt discard of bass
[/quote]
are you completely out to lunch, you have no idea what you are talking about, your just an example of how people underrate bass..ive caught bass on sunfish and stuff, id like to see a 6" cichlid pike take on a bass, im sure your C.pike lasted long as bass food

do some research guy.
[/quote]
why do i need to do research u dumb faggg. i live by lake erie and catch them all day . yea u catch them on sunfish but not a 15 inch sunfish u fukface.... ive got a 24 foot searay and fish all the time so dont even think u know for a second about native fish more then me. and yes that bass was scared to death of a pike cichlid.. ill tell u what i may or may not put my hand in the same tank with a 15 inch rhom. prolly not.. but ill put my arm in a tank and punch a 20 inch bass in the face.
[/quote]
mason dixon, relaxe! For once, a thread like this is rolling along smoothly until you spout off with the name calling. Your point might have been better received without the vulgarity. A warning goes out with the next inappropriate outburst.

I've kept alot of largemouths of different sizes in tanks in the past. IMO, they are mostly an opprotunistic feeder, eating whatever that fits in their mouths. Not alot of aggression (in tanks anyway) except for their own kind when they get big. I love their personality in tanks, very cichlid like.


----------



## Brace (Apr 19, 2004)

I bought a largemouth bass at 1" and it grew to 12" in a little over 4 months. It killed two crappies and smallmouth bass that were in the tank. I released it into a lake near my house that has natural bass in it. I had it with some reds towards the end and it still ran the tank. That was the last time I'm ever gonna keep native fish. It was interesting though.


----------



## JustinRice (Feb 24, 2005)

You guys should not be releasing these fish back into the wild... even if thats where you caught them to... you could be introducing forign diseases backinto the wildlife.... if you have a no longer wanted pet, and can't find a home for him. you should atleast dispose of it yourself... better then risking the whole wildlife chain.

-Justin


----------



## fegidero (Mar 25, 2006)

JustinRice said:


> You guys should not be releasing these fish back into the wild... even if thats where you caught them to... you could be introducing forign diseases backinto the wildlife.... if you have a no longer wanted pet, and can't find a home for him. you should atleast dispossive it yourself... better then risking the whole wildlife chain.
> 
> -Justin


i think you meant "dispose of it"


----------



## Brace (Apr 19, 2004)

JustinRice said:


> You guys should not be releasing these fish back into the wild... even if thats where you caught them to... you could be introducing forign diseases backinto the wildlife.... if you have a no longer wanted pet, and can't find a home for him. you should atleast dispossive it yourself... better then risking the whole wildlife chain.
> 
> -Justin


Dude, I purchased the bass from a store that gets the fish directly from the Minnesota DNR.
Its the same fish they stock into the lakes in the area. I normally wouldn't do it, but this was a rare case. And the fish was super healthy.


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

mason dixon said:


> eventualy the rhom will kill the bass


Not with the growth speed of the 2. Bass are generally much more aggressive than piranhas when it comes to eating and a lmb has a mouth that can fit a 13-15" fish in it.

I don't see this happening well either way but don't think the p is going to win this one. If it were a smb I think the bass would win in most instances because other than a green sunfish, they are the most aggro fish I've seen.
[/quote]
bass are pusies and u think a bass can eat a 15 inch p.. lmao . lmao. lmao i had a 6 inch pike cichlid pushing around a 12 inch bass.. bass are the most overated lamest fish ever. all those fishing shows about lame bass. i can catch bass all day long. why dont these so called pros go after hard to catch fish and fish that actually taste good.. bass are a nucience in my op.. let the snakeheads take the bass place. they say if u catch a sh or a gobie to discard of it.. bullshlt discard of bass
[/quote]
are you completely out to lunch, you have no idea what you are talking about, your just an example of how people underrate bass..ive caught bass on sunfish and stuff, id like to see a 6" cichlid pike take on a bass, im sure your C.pike lasted long as bass food

do some research guy.
[/quote]
why do i need to do research u dumb faggg. i live by lake erie and catch them all day . yea u catch them on sunfish but not a 15 inch sunfish u fukface.... ive got a 24 foot searay and fish all the time so dont even think u know for a second about native fish more then me. and yes that bass was scared to death of a pike cichlid.. ill tell u what i may or may not put my hand in the same tank with a 15 inch rhom. prolly not.. but ill put my arm in a tank and punch a 20 inch bass in the face.
[/quote]







.........ok you live on lake erie and know much more than i do, when im from city of kawartha lakes which holds more than 50 different lakes.......but no no someone who fishes one lake knows much more than i do

do you realize that rhoms dont have a clue to why they have razor sharp teeth other than to nip at fins and sh*t, im not bad naming rhoms but give credit where its due bass own


----------



## john2798 (Aug 25, 2004)

Badrad1532 said:


> Hey I know more about bass then many people. I intended it to be food unless it does survive. GT45FT3S Youre an Idiot. I have had many bass in a outdoor pond For a while, I have seen them in action and I understand the feeding. If it does get to be 8 or so inches it will go into lake erie.
> 
> Rhoms for sale. 65.00 pick up only- Cleveland area- 44095


Need some pics of that rhom for sale. Is he dark yet?


----------



## CaptMicha (Mar 29, 2006)

Why would you want the bass to be picked apart alive? Atleast with small feeders it only takes about two bites and it's over. Hence, not leaving much time for suffering.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)




----------



## DuffmanRC (Oct 2, 2003)

hehe i can go dig up my video of my rhom vs the bass and you will see what happens lol. to put it short, the piranha will chomp the bass in half as soon as the bass gives him the wrong look.

But my rhom is over 11" on a 6-7" bass.


----------



## colt (Apr 16, 2006)

Whats with the who has the tougher fish thing? Seriously use your brains on this one, a largemouth bass has a quicker growth rate than a rhom, period! If both fish are roughly the same size then the rhom will most likely take it's chance. If the bass survives..and gets a decent size on the rhom, it will become a snack regardless of it's teeth. Largemouth bass are somewhat like a large cichlid in aggression, I wouldn't class them Umbee or Dovii aggressive but none the less still aggressive and a predator. Either way I would not chance my luck with this mix cause you might just end up with a bass and no piranha. Awful price to pay for thinking the piranha is the top predator in any situation.


----------



## oscar119 (Nov 26, 2005)

Brace said:


> *GT45FT3S Youre an Idiot. *I have had many bass in a outdoor pond For a while, I have seen them in action and I understand the feeding.* If it does get to be 8 or so inches it will go into lake erie.*


Analyze that statement and get back to me...


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)




----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

--------RSM-------- said:


>


plain and simple the bass will grow faster than the rhom and the bass might actually swallow it whole

think of the bass as jubba the hut


----------



## CaptMicha (Mar 29, 2006)

Does this remind any one else of a dog or c*ck fight?


----------



## JustinRice (Feb 24, 2005)

shyne said:


> You guys should not be releasing these fish back into the wild... even if thats where you caught them to... you could be introducing forign diseases backinto the wildlife.... if you have a no longer wanted pet, and can't find a home for him. you should atleast dispose of it yourself... better then risking the whole wildlife chain.
> 
> -Justin


i think you meant "dispose of it"
[/quote]

It was a long night.... Thanks dude!









-Justin


----------



## tnpeter (Dec 17, 2005)

POST PICTURES


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

over time your rhom will eat the bass. please post pics


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

its evident that Mason dickson is being arrogant and don't know much bout Bass...I know bass in my area are extremely agressive as hell and if i put one in at the same size as his rhom, the rhom wouldn't last....the bass would def kill the rhom within a week. they are extremely terrortorial and agressive and I always have to release them after the 8" I wouldn't even attempt to put the two together as i think its foolish cause they're both great fish.....And as for bass being over-rated or whatever you wanna say....theres a reason why they are one of the most sought after game fish....


----------

